#ubports 2018-03-26
<ubptgbot> forcegeckoness was added by: forcegeckoness
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @Waldbursche, Hi, Intrested to know how the battery is doing. Is it still performing better than the original, as the battery life of my Nexus 5 is the only downside for my daily use.
<ubptgbot> <Riojhe> Its possible for compiling??
<ubptgbot> <Riojhe> Fwd from muralidharan9845: GUYS KERNEL SOURCE CODE FINALLY … https://github.com/MiCode/Xiaomi_Kernel_OpenSource/commit/2dd7cd829e165917bfe384febf21d9727b05fba4
<ubptgbot> <Eran Samet> @Riojhe, I second that...
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @Lakotaubp, Yes, the battery is better than the original. Works over 1 day in normal use case.
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> I mean over 24hours....
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @Waldbursche, Thanks. Going to order one from ebay in the next couple of days.
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> http://www.wannsee-electronic.de/handyakkus/lg/polarcell_hochleistungsakku_fuer_lg_google_nexus_5_-_d821_ersetzt_originalakku_bl-t9_i13_628_0.htm
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> I have this...
<ubptgbot> <Riojhe> @Eran Samet, It mean?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @forcegeckoness, Geckos are cool for sure. Uf you would like to know more about UBports, check this … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Bip... bip... this is ubports_bot... what do you want? 😆
<ubptgbot> <JoshuaAshton> Can you give me a social life
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @JoshuaAshton, Now you have a social life. UBports is your family, your friend, your lover... 🙌💯🔥
<ubptgbot> <JoshuaAshton> A love that burns life fire
<ubptgbot> <JoshuaAshton> *like
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/8zvbQXj0.webp
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> you have yumi on our side :D
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> yumi (our robot friend)
<ubptgbot> msevilla00 was added by: msevilla00
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @msevilla00, Hello Miguel. To read more about UBports, check out … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> We also gave a Spanish group
<ubptgbot> <msevilla00> Thanks, I saw! But no problems here
<ubptgbot> <msevilla00> I'm going to ask, may be there is no the place... but: is it possible to install UBports in other device not listed on the web without broken it?
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @Waldbursche, Yes same one on ebay UK direct from Germany. Did yours have the opening tool with it at all, and thanks again.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @msevilla00, Only possible if they are ported, using Halium. Some devices are more suitable than others
<ubptgbot> <msevilla00> Well, I'm going to read about and come later here! I see not easy work 😋
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> All efforts are directed towards the achievement of 16.04 stable. Everything else will start to get attention once that is done
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @msevilla00, Six months of sleepless nights and banging your head against a wall…
<ubptgbot> <msevilla00> mmm, may be I do not have time... to be free 😋
<ubptgbot> <msevilla00> by the way, how is it going the move to port Android Apps? I read something about that some time ago
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @msevilla00, Yes, the introduction of Anbox. There are some incompatibilities with Qualcomm processors. Again, all development is halted, to give 16.04 top priority
<ubptgbot> <msevilla00> Yep! GReat for the info. I tried Anbox in Ubuntu MATE and did not work... well see.
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> http://blog.bshah.in/2018/03/26/plasma-mobile-and-open-devices/
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Does anyone knows the touch gestures to use the browser with one hand? (conttol zoom. Scroll etc)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @malditobastardo, i guess technically "pinch to zoom" is a single hand gesture, but i would not consider it "using the browser with one hand"
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> thanks Rodney
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @Zack, :'( Me too
<ubptgbot> ilyaishere was added by: ilyaishere
<ubptgbot> <ilyaishere> Hello! :)
<ubptgbot> <ilyaishere> On my device, there's a problem with libGLESv2 and libEGL wrappers; they locate and load proprietary vendor libs, but fail to call their methods
<ubptgbot> <ilyaishere> I use Halium, but these wrappers are forked from UBPorts'
<ubptgbot> <ilyaishere> Is there a chance I could get help here? :) … Or where can I get more info about the topic?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's @halium and i think @ubports_porting groups for such topics i guess
<ubptgbot> <ilyaishere> Ok, thanks :)
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Do I need to file a bug report with the app or is this my fault?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/pBvSVUMB.png
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> It worked beautifully this morning
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> @Flohack, The computer appears under wireless displays but the loading icon appear endlessly and after it finally disappears, I cannot connect. Has this happened to you? My card supports all protocols you mentioned.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @gsilvapt, No I cant test at all atm, was a theoretical shot xD... Im on a long business trip. Plz write into the thread: Your setup, which sw versions etc and the outcome
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> @Flohack, Hum, right. Thanks, I will try to give something helpful to try this
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, Reboot?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, I tried that a couple of times
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Did you try to upgrade with apt or something?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, If you're talking to me, no.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, I'm rebooting again just to be sure...
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Now I'm getting this too
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/UPeWe3B2.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> What are you trying to play?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, Different stations. That all throw those two errors
#ubports 2018-03-27
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Ones which worked before? Are they just giving html instead of playlists now?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, Yeah. I have no idea what they're giving now.
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> That's all I see
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Open the URL in a browser? Or wget it
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, How do I get the URL?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, I'm just using the shoutcast app UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I don't know then
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, [Edit] I'm just using the shoutcast app on UT
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @AmolithSeregion, What app is that?
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> Hi. Is there a way to copy the wi-fi configurations saved in my PC directly into the phone?
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> [Edit] Hi. Is there a way to copy the wi-fi configurations saved in my PC (with Ubuntu) directly into the phone?
<ubptgbot> dom134 was added by: dom134
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dom134, Hi Dom, to learn about UBports, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <dom134> Thanks, I have a Meizu pro 5 and looking to try Ubuntu again!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That sounds perfect!
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> If it ran UT before you should not have any problem
<ubptgbot> K31j0 was added by: K31j0
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Hi
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Noticed a typo in Nexus 5 page
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> how/where do I suggest edits?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @K31j0, Hi, what Nexus 5 page exactly?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> https://ubports.com/devices/nexus5-convergence section  Convergence with your Nexus 5, there's incg instead of inch
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> The site is maintaned by https://ubports.com/foundation/ubports-foundation/foundation-boardmembers … @Dalton could help, probably, but I think he's sleeping now
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> okay
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> is the mention correct? when I click it, some channel appears
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I don't understand your question
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Sorry, I don't understand your question
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Is @Dalton correct
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I think it is not the thing you wanted to link
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's a ping for Dalton, to let him know
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] The site is maintaned by https://ubports.com/foundation/ubports-foundation/foundation-boardmembers … @UniversalSuperBox could help, probably, but I think he's sleeping now
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I'm getting some weird channel with arab script when I click on it
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Maybe his nickname is other
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Oh, I know what you mean now. My bad. Fixed it
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Okay, I'll inform him through PM so when he wakes up he'll know
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Perfect. Also I should stop doing too many things at the same time 😅
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Humans aren't perfect at multitasking :P
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @AmolithSeregion, I just installed the app and tried it. Works perfectly. I wonder if there is pushback from them over the use of an 'unauthorised' app?
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @K31j0, you can just open an issue here https://github.com/ubports/ubports.com/issues
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> i think
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Already forwarded to @UniversalSuperBox, he said he'll forward it to approprieate people
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> k, then LD
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> :D
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> ubports git repo is here https://github.com/ubports
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> there should be all ubports related stuff
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> @popescu_sorin Hi gentleman , I would need to ask you in name of ubports writers if you could help us with one app review blog, can I pm you pls?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @malditobastardo, shoutcast-ubports is the name I think
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> @milkor73, sure, but i don't have much free time for anything right now :(
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> i'll try to find some time to record a silly video with the new apps in the open store
<ubptgbot> <popescu_sorin> maybe next week :/
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @K31j0, Marketing and writers group is able to fix website typos and such and thanks for letting us know. You can just do what you did here and pm myself, Dalton, Joe, etc... And we will fix usually when we have desktop accessibility
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @garrogarri, Yes-ish
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> They should be in `/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/` iirc. Need to copy there as root
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Okay
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Does halium work with AOSP or is it cyanogenmod/Lineage-focused?  … I happen to have Xperia Z2 lying around
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> But Android development for it is as dead as my will to use that platform
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Had sailfish brought up by me, but Cyanogenmod's kernel is crap and I need to base on AOSP, need to rebuild Sailfish on AOSP6 and also wanted to poke around with Halium
<ubptgbot> Yash was added by: Yash
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Yash, Welcome, Yash! Take a look here to get you started! … https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, You probably want @halium for such questions. I think you could theoretically base on any kernel/vendor tree, but lineage is a "known working" state to start from
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @K31j0, the approach would work with AOSP (tested with Gemini), but you would need to port patches yourself
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @dohbee, There's only CM12.1 working for Z2 and it's known not to be able to bring up bluetooth and couple other things like sensors
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm
<ubptgbot> <garrogarri> @dohbee, Thanks
<ubptgbot> <FreeGarlicBread> Anybody have an opinion on the Cloud Act that was recently passed in the United States?
<ubptgbot> <rogieroudshoorn> politicians are ignorant of IT no matter where you look?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> they just want your data/encryption keys
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> and if they can't get them when they need them they'll jail you to break you
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> like in US or UK
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> that's why I'm nevver going there
<ubptgbot> <forcegeckoness> Okay here in Spain they try, but they are stuck on internet explorer 7 and windows XP
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> I live in US, I use an ad blocker and have nothing to hide so I don't really care as long as I can go to website I enjoy and use the service like this one that I choose to
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> That "nothing to hide" worldview is what is causing that madness
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> saying "I have nothing to hide" is like walking around the city naked, would you do it? I wouldn't.
<ubptgbot> Chrillepille was added by: Chrillepille
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @FreeGarlicBread, Please, for non UBports topics use the OT group https://t.me/ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <FreeGarlicBread> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, Thank you sir, for being part of the problem.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Chrillepille, Hi Chrille, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<rbasak> https://robindoherty.com/2016/01/06/nothing-to-hide.html
<rbasak> https://www.openrightsgroup.org/blog/2015/responding-to-nothing-to-hide-nothing-to-fear
<rbasak> We all benefit, even if indirectly, from people having privacy.
<rbasak> Even if you don't care, you still receive and value the benefits - for example you gain from others whistleblowing, investigative journalism, polictical activity, etc.
<ubptgbot> <Chrillepille> Hi all ))
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/7xHDz4zl.webp
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @K31j0, I wouldn't cause I'd be arrested, part of the problem is people that are not comfortable with having their info out there without their permission, most of it already is anyways, whether you like it or not, in the US I can walk into any town, find a phone book, get that persons number, address, and then use t
<ubptgbot> hat info to find out how long they've been there, where they lived before, and I could prob even get their personal info with enough digging and patience.  Anyways, getting OT with this, what's new with ubports?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <FreeGarlicBread> @dohbee, yes
<ubptgbot> <FreeGarlicBread> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, Do you mind me watching you while you're in your home?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> stop spamming the supergroup with off topic nonsense please
<ubptgbot> <Pgcor> @dohbee, and also, to all people, stop spamming the openstore with useless webapps ^_^ … everyone is capable of using webappcreator
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Pgcor, i don't know what this means but i must disagree
<ubptgbot> <Pgcor> @dohbee, I don't want to say that ALL webapps are useless, I use many of them, but... honestly, when I see some webapps, I've the impression that noone needs it, except the author. … From my point of view, if someone is not sure of the utility, or possible large diffusion of a webapp, it' useless to publish it. And if ever someo
<ubptgbot> ne will need it, it only takes to open webapp-creator
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Pgcor, Well you don't get to make that judgement. Suggesting people should all create their own webapps, except for the special ones you want, is a bit rude. Anyone can create any app they want and upload it to the store.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @FreeGarlicBread, Go for it, you'll get pretty bored though
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @Pgcor, The funniest things are webapps marked as apps in the OpenStore
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Exhibit A: Duolingo
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @K31j0, When I make a webapp (I've only done my favourite news sites), I make sure to put webapp in the title of the app so people don't download it thinking it's a normal app and it not be
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, as opposed to?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, Don't encourage the off topic conversation further, please. If you want to engage, go to @ubports_ot as was already asked
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @K31j0, [Edit] When I make a webapp (I've only done my favourite news sites), I make sure to put "WebApp"in the title of the app so people don't download it thinking it's a normal app and it not be
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @dohbee, native apps?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, they are still both "apps" though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> whether or not they are native
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> heck, people call electron apps "native" when they absolutely aren't
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I really need to find a better name for that then~
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> screw electron, it's only eating resources
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> electron is the worst issue I have with discord
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> usually things eat resources when they are running, yes
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> >fires up discord … >load average jumps from below 1 to 2 or 3 instantly
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> or whatever it's called, generally it hogs on my cpu god knows why
<Xeha> cause its shit
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Xeha, don't be disrespectful/rude
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I know, but pulling people away to better comms such as matrix is hard
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> judging a protocol/application isn't disrespectful
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> If it's a binary blob
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> and it's of bad performance
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> the only resort is to call it shit and walk away from it
<Xeha> usually, those tools are written by people who shouldnt name themself "developer"
<Xeha> "copy paste developer" is suiting ;)
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Xeha: that's right
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, judging is one thing. calling it "shit" is another
<Xeha> people just dont care enough if something is bad, aslong as it works half.
<Xeha> shit is a judgement
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> insulting people whom you have absolutely no knowledge of, as a scapegoat for your dislike of a product, is rude and disrespectful
<Xeha> a wild SJW appeared
 * Xeha ducks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The IRC channel and this Telegram group are meant to adhere to the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. If you cannot do that, then I suggest you leave
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @dohbee, I do apologize, I'll stop feeding the OT
<ubptgbot> <Pgcor> @dohbee, I don't want only webapps I use in the OpenStore; example: I don't use ebay, amazon, yahoo, paypal, librapay, but obviously a webapp for these is a thing a lot of people need and will use. … But, to make another example (examples make always it better), publishing a webapp to a small Italy's town's news site (I'm italia
<ubptgbot> n, I use express this example to not offend anyone - my compatriots will comprend), unknown in Europe and perhaps also in Italy, I find this pretty useless, also considering the small amount of ubports users.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Pgcor, Well, the three people in that town might not find it useless. There are millions of apps published for Android, Linux, Windows, and everything else that I find absolutely useless. But I don't go blaming the people who make app stores for people making useless/redundant apps.
<ubptgbot> Mark Mullins was added by: Mark Mullins
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Do yall have support for xperia
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> I don't think any xperia devices are supported yet, no
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Crud
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Mark Mullins, Check out the page here: https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch … There are our core devices but there are more on the way as well as some in the testing phase
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Mark Mullins, [Edit] Check out the page here: https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch … These are our core devices but there are more on the way as well as some in the testing phase
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Mark Mullins, [Edit] Check out the page here: https://ubports.com/devices/ready-to-use-devices … These are our core devices but there are more on the way as well as some in the testing phase
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it might be plausible to create a port for an xperia device though, if you have the time/skills to do so
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Thinking about Z2
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Xperia L is receiving some Halium attention apparently
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> but as I said, base choices are slim
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> I've got the xa1 ultra
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> iirc, there was supposedly a canonical port to the z5, but it was never released and i guess all the work on it is lost now :-/
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Hmmm
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Iiiiiif only somebody got me or other guy from the team any of the kitakami platform I'd be happy
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> >~>
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Z5 is my favorite Xperia
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> and I never had one xD
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Xa1 ultra suxks
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @dohbee https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues/44 What's this doing there then?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> wait
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> not booting
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @Mark Mullins, Is it MTK?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, no idea, but pretty sure it's unrelated to whatever work canonical did when they had the one at MWC
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Yes mtk
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Then there's probably no LOS/CM
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> MTK Xperias never received the well-deserved appreciation, they're the only good MTK devices IMO
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> at least you get kernel source there >~>
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> probably no published kernel/vendor trees
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> I was able to load twrp and root and it still sucks
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Nope
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Every released Xperia has kernel sources
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> that's the Open Devices worldview for you
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Not this one
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> but MTK ones don't have AOSP maintained
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> what SoC?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> just stock sources
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> IIRC
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> at least E4 had
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> don't know about the newer ones
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Mark it's Helio P20
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Mtk mt6757 1.64 GHz octa-core
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Gemini is mt6797T
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> might be somewhat similar in terms of porting
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> I'm trading this for a nexus 5 Ubuntu is better than Android
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> By the way, how's anbox coming along here? In Sailfish mal is wizarding around it and he's close to some alpha >~>
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Idk
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @K31j0, It's working on some devices runing 16.04 but I don't know which ones off the top of my head
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @K31j0, [Edit] It's working on some devices running 16.04 but I don't know which ones off the top of my head
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Dunno, IIRC it worked funny, mounted a generic android container or something like that and ran everything from here
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> pro5 and bq m10
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> basically there's some issue on qcom socs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, well ubuntu is already running android in a container, so it's a little more weird than normal here
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @K31j0, The top priority is getting to a stable 16.04. That is necessary to building a stable Anbox anyway
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> weird^weird
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> At least Halium makes it possible to provide one unified rootfs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, the rootfs is unified already, really. halium is just meant to make the android container part easier to maintain and build for new devices, as i understand
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and makes it easier for other linux platforms to build on top of
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Well Sailfish is mess when it comes to that, every device has device-specific images
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> halium doesn't change the need for that
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> What would be the best mobile device for Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Mark Mullins, That depends on what you want it for
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> I'm just looking for a decent stable device
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Each device is different and has different capabilities and feautures that currently work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nexus 5 is decent
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Does it support mhl
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> I would like to use convergence
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> https://ubports.com/ready-to-use-devices has the most stable devices. The N5 is the only phone with convergence and that's what I have. It uses Slimport instead of MHL
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Cool
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> One of the tablets also has convergence I THINK?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> right it's slimport
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and "convergence" is not the right term here
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nexus 4 and nexus 5 both support external display via slimport
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> That depends on how you define convergence
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> bq m10 has external display via hdmi
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Cool
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> pro 5 has external display via miracast
<ubptgbot> <DanChapman> @dohbee, and FP2 i think
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, well your'e apparently defining it as "windowed mode on an external display"
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @DanChapman, well, most phones should be able to do miracast i guess, save for maybe the e4.5/e5
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Does it support USB otg
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, there are limited drivers built into the kernel, and limited power delivered over usb, but yes you can use OTG just fine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but you can't use OTG and slimport display simultaneously
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @dohbee, I mean in SFOS whole OS is supplied, here rootfs is separate from hardware-specific part
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Cool. Just wondering how does Ubuntu use nfc
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, From what I understand, that's what convergence is with regards to UT. I know Purism uses convergence and just means a uniform look and feel cross-device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mark Mullins, it doesn't
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Oh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, it is not
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, So what is it?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, it means a lot more than just being able to display windowed mode on an external screen from a phone. it means responsive design in apps, apps that work with touch and kb/mouse inputs (or possibly other inputs as well), running the same apps and unity8 on phones and high end PCs, and basically the end goal was
<ubptgbot>  always "be able to use the same things everywhere"
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Just wondering is anyone here currently using Ubuntu as daily driver on pc or otherwise
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, Like with iOS and macOS? I've never used them so I don't know how similar they are
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mark Mullins, i've basically only used ubuntu for like the last 10 years
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Oh cool
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, no, like with unity8 and unity8 :)
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Mark Mullins, On my phone yes. On my laptop, I'm an Arch user. I used Ubuntu and Ubuntu-based distros for a few months
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> I'm currently running deepin os
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> granted, things took a not so great turn a year ago
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> My main box is running Gentoo now, I'm a masochist of some sort
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Hmm cool
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i'm working on building something to replace it though
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Cool
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, Replace what?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, traditional linux distributions, on my systems at least
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hopefully others will want to use it too
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @dohbee, I don't know what you mean. You're building something to replace traditional Linux distros?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @AmolithSeregion, yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> in my extremely rare free time
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Mark Mullins, On PC? Almost everyone here
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Cool
<ubptgbot> Dragon2710 was added by: Dragon2710
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Is it possible to web develop on Ubuntu touch?
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Like using localhost to setup your own website on it?
<ubptgbot> <abhishek_0> @Zack, Yes
<ubptgbot> <abhishek_0> @Zack, Hell yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Zack, https://askubuntu.com/a/623311/50737
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> can also use libertine instead, which makes some bits easier. i need to update the answer for that
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Mark Mullins, pretty much... everyone? :)
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Not necesarily. I'm more of a Debian user.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I think it's safe to say that 85% (I just chose that number out of my fancy hat) of people in this group of 1400+ want the devices to converge.  Unity8 has re-started and we're back on track.  Some people will say they aren't using ubuntu but.. yeah.  We know how that conversation is going to go ;)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> it's whatever to me.  If you don't want it to converge I'm not going to reject you.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Like a great philosopher once said...
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Ttd6vsOy.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> I like you Gorsh.  Even though I hate your OS. Hate.  despise.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (truth is i never tried it)
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Once you get down that red spiral, you never look back (?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> but my 85% number above is true because the internet just told you
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/RyObXXrk.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> that's the 'at' sign at the start of @wayneoutthere
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Gorsh2, How is Debian? I've never tried it but I think I need to sometime soon
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Gorsh2, How is Debian? I think I need to try it sometime soon. Reply in OT if you don't mind
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> https://t.me/ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> haoyun was added by: haoyun
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi Dragon & Yun Hao, welcome. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @abhishek_0, Oh man that's awesome 😮 is there any guide or something, website to see how to set it up?
<ubptgbot> <Zack> @dohbee, Thanks for your answer Rodney!
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Is there a place to learn how to use the ogra thing in the web app creator?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Which part @AmolithSeregion
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Like how to do more advanced stuff?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @mateosalta, Like what you did with the NC webapp. (that was you right?) … I'd like to make one for Diaspora and Mastodon
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Yeah it was you
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> Because it's ridiculous to have one separate app for every Mastodon instance and every diaspora* pod lol.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Oh, like two link buttons on the circle menu
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Or part of a custom address?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Are they kind of setup like Tumblr, where every page is like mypage.tumblr.com
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> [Edit] Are they kind of setup like Tumblr, where every page is like "mypage.tumblr.com"
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> [Edit] Are they kind of setup like Tumblr, where every page is like mypage tumblr com
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I'll link you the source for nextcloud, if the address follows a consistant rule, you can pre add that bit and just have them fill in the name
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> No they're all different. UBports has a Mastodon on mastodon.rocks and I have one on mastodon.participate.digital lol. And with diaspora, I have an account on diasp.org but there are many other. I don't even know what the ogra thing is, I just know that's what you used for NC, right?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> *partecipa.digital
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> So ogra is the users nick name who started the alternate webapp container, he took the source from the old webapp container and combined it with the circle menu.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I've been maintaining and adding features, recently Brian came in and added download, as well as helping with the custom menu on nextcloud
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mateosalta, Oliver Grawert. Excellent engineer.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://github.com/mateosalta/nextcloud_ogra
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> His name is on a lot of the UT porting stuffs too.
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> And the blog post that started it:
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://www.google.com/amp/s/ograblog.wordpress.com/2015/03/22/an-alternate-approach-to-ubuntu-phone-web-app-containers/amp/
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> It makes for adding extra qml, to blend app/webapp nice
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> I don't even know what I'm looking at 😅 … I assume you didn't use Webapp Creator then?
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> I help put the alternate container into webapp creator 😉
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> So, if your sites work with the nextcloud webapp, try the address quick, you could just rebrand
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Change the icons, color in the .desktop, https://github.com/mateosalta/nextcloud_ogra/blob/master/nextcloud.desktop
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @mateosalta, It works wonderfully. Where would I change the text that says to provide the URL forecourt your personal NC?
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> I'i'll look around and see if I can find it myself; thank you so much!
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Then main.qml is the spot to change the app name, as well as manifest so you can re upload https://github.com/mateosalta/nextcloud_ogra/blob/master/manifest.json
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> settingscomponent towards the end of main.qml
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> The radial menu links are in that file as well
<ubptgbot> Chris Minetti was added by: Chris Minetti
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @Chris Minetti, Welcome, Chris! Check out this link to get you started! … ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @mateosalta, [Edit] It works wonderfully. Where would I change the text that says to provide the URL for your personal NC?
<ubptgbot> shezuker was added by: shezuker
#ubports 2018-03-28
<ubptgbot> <AmolithSeregion> @shezuker, Welcome to the UBports SG, David! Check out this link to get you started!  … https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Chris Minetti> Thank you for that link.  I believe my issue is due to my provider not being listed in my serviceproviders.xml file (My SIM is active but my phone isn't).
<ubptgbot> <Chris Minetti> Are there any clever ways to modify that file outside of using nano on my device?
<ubptgbot> <Chris Minetti> Nevermind.  I figured it out.
<ubptgbot> Control Denied was added by: Control Denied
<ubptgbot> <Riojhe> How to get ubports on unsupported devices? Device tree,vendor tree,kernel source available. Anyone can help?
<ubptgbot> OnePlus3T_Gaurav was added by: OnePlus3T_Gaurav
<ubptgbot> <OnePlus3T_Gaurav> Oneplus 3T rom?
<ubptgbot> <ogami itto> Hello Guys I wanted to share this article with you, prices for android devices might increase. This would give an opportunity for Ubuntu Touch os https://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/google-loses-oracle-appeal-may-owe-billions/?utm_content=buffer2254b&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=dt-buffer
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Riojhe, See https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @OnePlus3T_Gaurav, Oneplus 3T is "work in progress"
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ogami itto, Hmm...  a link with a Facebook referrer 🤔 … (Can you edit the link and delete everything from "?" included?)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Thank you
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> The possibility of more expensive Android devices is not good for UT
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> At least for now
<ubptgbot> <ogami itto> @advocatux, Sorry, here is the link cleaned up https://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/google-loses-oracle-appeal-may-owe-billions/
<ubptgbot> <ogami itto> @advocatux, I thought manufacturers would be more keen to back alternative OS?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's why I said "at least for now". We need Android devices for porting. I don't see a significant manufacturer support in the near future
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Also if Google has to pay in the end but don't affect the manufacturers, they doesn't care
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] Also if Google has to pay in the end but don't affect the manufacturers, they don't care
<ubptgbot> <Riojhe> @advocatux, Thanks sur 👍
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Hello Gaurav and Control Denied. To check out more about UBports, look here … https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Pgcor> @dohbee, Continuing the example: considering the diffusion of UT, if there are 4 people in a same town using UT, I think this is acceptable to publish the webapp. … Anyway, a way to find a compromise would be a different OpenStore's apps' compartisation/organisation, so webapps would be separated from properly said apps: otherwi
<ubptgbot> se, just like now, often it happens to see a little of chaos, especially in the "New and updated apps" space. … Generally, my opninion about this is that yes, in open-source and free world we have freedom (of developing, using code, publishing etc), but like with all, we must distinguish between "use" and "abuse" (hope this is the right word)
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> 4 people in a same town using UT? That'd be some miracle, I've never seen anybody in my town using anything other than the  triopoly bois(Android/WP/iOS)
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @K31j0, Go to Ubucon in Gijón (Spain) and you'll see more than 4 people using UT devices in the same town 😉
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> 5 persons, all the users of the World 😝😝😝😝
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I can't go, so 4 people then 😆
<ubptgbot> Rkschunk was added by: Rkschunk
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Rkschunk, Hi Rkschunk, go to https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <zoomer296> @K31j0, You've actually seen people using Windows phone?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i did in the past mostly people coming from blackberry, going for the integration of MS services (exchange and stuff) only to realise that while exchange works, it also works on other platforms anyways and the rest of the phone sucks.  nowadays i only see windows phones at work, when the only option is a windows phone with averag
<ubptgbot> e specs or an apple phone with low specs
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> half of them end up switching to low spec apple later on🤣
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> android is much wanted because of customizability, but a nightmare and a no go for security and remote management. i agree with the company on that one
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] i did in the past. Mostly people coming from blackberry, going for the integration of MS services (exchange and stuff) only to realise that while exchange works, it also works on other platforms anyways and the rest of the phone sucks.  nowadays i only see windows phones at work, when the only option is a windows phone wit
<ubptgbot> h average specs or an apple phone with low specs
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats, Nice summary of triopoly....such a screwed up situation...   thats why we must all (I'm talking to all 1430+ of you!) *DO* something in our community. Even if you gave 10 minutes of help per day we would explode into mainstream in 6 months (mark my words)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> The time is now. You can feel free to PM me and I personally will try to help you find a nice spot in community.  Just start doing something this week :)
<ubptgbot> Getrooted009 was added by: Getrooted009
<ubptgbot> <Riojhe> And i hope there can be maintaner for my device too 😢😭
<ubptgbot> <Riojhe> [Edit] And i hope someone there can be maintaner for my device too 😢😭
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Getrooted009, Weclome, Nishant! Check out ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Pgcor, In future, please split such long commentaries into multiple comments. This group has an IRC bridge, and long single comments do a disservice to those connecting via IRC.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Riojhe, Your job: Search the world until you find one. Go!
<ubptgbot> <Riojhe> @wayneoutthere, Till someone say "hello world :)" 😂
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> :%s/pokemon/developer/g and sing the pokemon theme song
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, Best place to search is a house of mirrors.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Egg Sack Lee
<ubptgbot> Vichingux was added by: Vichingux
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Vichingux, Welcome, Marcello! Check out this link (ubports.com/telegram-welcome) to get you started!
<ubptgbot> <Vichingux> Hi @amolith, I'm just reading,TY
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Vichingux, No problem! If you have any questions you can ask here or in our Welcome room! https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <Vichingux> 👍🏻
<ubptgbot> <amolith> UBports' first post on diaspora*! … https://diasp.org/posts/d97e138014be01360155047d7b62795e
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @Riojhe, What device?
<ubptgbot> <Riojhe> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, Redmi 5a sir.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> I can help you get started, but I can't test cause I don't have hardware
<ubptgbot> <Riojhe> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, Thanks for help sir. … Ill available for tester. … Kernel source,device tree,vendor tree available now.
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> What's the codename of your device?
<ubptgbot> <Riojhe> Riva sir
<ubptgbot> <Riojhe> https://github.com/MiCode/Xiaomi_Kernel_OpenSource/commit/2dd7cd829e165917bfe384febf21d9727b05fba4
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Hey does ubports have telegram
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> you mean does ubuntu touch have telegram client?
<ubptgbot> Zubayer Khan was added by: Zubayer Khan
<ubptgbot> <Riojhe> Mean like telegram desktop on ubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> chack the open store and discover a whole new world
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> [Edit] check the open store and discover a whole new world
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mark Mullins, you're in the tg group for it. the native telegram client is pretty far behind on API version though, so a lot of newer telegram features don't really work in it
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Is tumblr available for Ubuntu phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mark Mullins, there is no native app. just the web site. just browse https://open-store.io if you want to know what apps (most are webapps) are available
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> almost all of them have nothing to do with the actual web sites they're for
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no need to keep asking in here if app X is available
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Cool thanks
<ubptgbot> <zubayerkhan> Is there any way to customize Ubuntu touch before install in my phone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can build your own images which are then not ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <zubayerkhan> Ha ha. I don't want this. I want install it in a low quality phone for experiment. Can I?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> only if there is a port for the device. otherwise you'll have to first create a port
<ubptgbot> <zubayerkhan> How? Any tutorial or link?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @zubayerkhan, https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <zubayerkhan> But my phone is not a supported device. Now?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You'll need to follow the tutorial he linked. Your device will need to have an unlockable bootloader and a Lineage port
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And it's best if you have experience in porting LineageOS.
<ubptgbot> <sap_nocops> @zubayerkhan, http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices#/
<ubptgbot> <DiogoConstantino> https://devices.ubports.com
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ogami itto, If this pans out (Google is almost certainly going to appeal the appeal) such that Google does lose, then it's going to be VERY bad for the rest of us too.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> But that probably belongs in OT, not here.
<ubptgbot> <ogami itto> @advocatux, Thanks for the precision 👍🏾
<ubptgbot> Jan was added by: Jan
<ubptgbot> <Jan> Hey there 😊 I am currently trying to install Ubuntu touch on my meizu mx4 using the UBports installer. But I am always getting Protocol errors during the flash process 😔 has anybody tried this before and had similar errors?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Jan, mx4 has not great usb, and often exhibits similar problems. can try shorter/other cables or usb ports on the PC maybe
<ubptgbot> <Jan> @dohbee, Will try it
<ubptgbot> <TimDev> Heya, my Nexus 5 on Xenial is constantly loosing cellular data, is there any workaround/command I can use to bring it back? :D
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @TimDev, d821?
<ubptgbot> <TimDev> yep
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you can try maybe grabbing the last stock android image from google for it, and flashing ONLY the radio; some people have reported improvements there
<ubptgbot> <TimDev> Hmm okay
<ubptgbot> <TimDev> So is this a known issue with this model?
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @TimDev, Flohack did a "how to“ its in the forum support section and it works
<ubptgbot> <TimDev> @Lakotaubp, 👍
<ubptgbot> <TimDev> Thanks guys, will try
<ubptgbot> <Jan> (Photo, 1280x960) https://irc.ubports.com/9b9P00Gu.png
<ubptgbot> <Jan> (Photo, 1280x1136) https://irc.ubports.com/fuMwr1NR.png
<ubptgbot> <Jan> Now I am a bit further using an old laptop and a usb 2.0 hub.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/4xHl0Drl.webp
<ubptgbot> <Jan> Any suggestion how to get over this step? 🧐
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> patience i guess
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well it's got an error
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> is it an externally powered hub?
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @TimDev, Its dated 22 Dec how to update baseband firmware
<ubptgbot> <Jan> @dohbee, No, but the cable is very short
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> does your machine have a "charging" USB port (usually would be red or yellow color)?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if so, maybe try on it instead, as it can provide more power
<ubptgbot> <Jan> Unfortunately not 😒 maybe I should by a powered hub tomorrow..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> only if you can get one really cheap i gues
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> guess
<ubptgbot> <Jan> I think there is on at my workplace, but it’s usb 3.0 I guess. At least it’s a try. Thank u for your help 😊
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ah ok
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> @dohbee, Actually these can be worse unless a good quality one and those are relatively expensive 😜
<ubptgbot> Keiron was added by: Keiron
<ubptgbot> <Keiron> Hey guys and girls, I love the project and was wondering if I could get this going on a Kindle Fire 7?
<ubptgbot> <gsilvapt> Keiron hi, welcome! You can always try porting but I'm not sure if that's a suitable device: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
#ubports 2018-03-29
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Can u use the sentio superbook as a dock for Ubuntu phone
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Mark Mullins, Looking at it now......
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Mark Mullins, Nope sorry. If you'll look near the bottom, it says that when you plug it in it launches their app and that's what puts the display on the laptop. It's meant for the Andromium launcher. I tried it a while ago and I liked it, it was just way too small for my screen.  … Anyway, no you cannot use it with UT unless.
<ubptgbot> ...SOMEHOW....you can get the launcher with Anbox which wouldn't be of much use anyway because it would probably only detect Android apps.  … Your best bet for an equivalent would be a portable monitor and a bluetooth keyboard with a built in touchpad which may or may not work with UT; i don't know anyone that's used one of those.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> And even if you did get the launcher, which Anbox and AppArmour, it MIGHT not have access to that kind of peripherals unless you enable dev mode. I don't know how far apparmor and Anbox goes for sandboxing apps.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> *with Anbox and AppArmour....
<ubptgbot> <amolith> And the page does make sure to specify Android, as well
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> How bout nexdock
<ubptgbot> <amolith> I'll check when I get out of the shower
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Mark Mullins, I'm sorry; I completely forgot to. I'm looking at it now
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Mark Mullins, D**n. I don't know about the keyboard or the USB-C but with the office module and its HDMI port, I know it'd work. I just signed up for the notify me thing. Thanks!
<ubptgbot> vlad was added by: vlad
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @vlad, You caught me just as I was going to bed! Welcome to the Supergroup! Check out the link below to get you started! Most of us are asleep about now but you can check back in a couple of hours and I'm sure someone will be up! Have a good night/morning/afternoon! … https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @amolith, You had your phone in the shower with you? Young people today...!! ;)
<ubptgbot> JuanFebles was added by: JuanFebles
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @JuanFebles, Hi Juan, welcome. Check out https://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> There's also a Spanish group
<ubptgbot> <JuanFebles> Thanks!!!
<ubptgbot> <Donieck> hej, is in UT upstart or systemd main init? What is with 18.04?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> hmm first time i looked at the windows version. didn't know it was a standalone exe.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i ran it from command prompt to see if there is any verbous chatter, but none. also if it supports flags, i don't know which ones🤔
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 369x169) https://irc.ubports.com/rj3Vhh5s.png dunno?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> help flag should be /?
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> help flag should be '/?'
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> help flag should be `/?`
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> feedback loop detected
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> but that does nothing
<ubptgbot> <AmandeepSinghMatharu> Hello Ubuntu Touch users
<ubptgbot> <AmandeepSinghMatharu> Is there a Ubuntu Touch ROM for Lenovo K6 Power?
<ubptgbot> <Chrillepille> Fwd from UniversalSuperBox: Though the social justice game thing might have done that for me a while ago
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @advocatux, apparently. TG was slow to refresh and i wasn't allowed to edit, resulting in me deleting my post, but the delete fails
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @AmandeepSinghMatharu, hello, a list of supported devices can be found here
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices#/
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> if you feel up to the task of porting Ubuntu Touch to the Lenovo K6 Power, you can start here: https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Chrillepille, Well that was an unnecessary forwarding
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Mark Mullins, It should theoretically work, depending on what technology is actually used in it (I can't find exact specs)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> hmm, looks like it might use DisplayLink
<ubptgbot> pandutv was added by: pandutv
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @pandutv, Welcome! Take a look at the link below to get you started! … ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @YougoChats, Yep Telegram servers have suffered three or four hours of downtime this morning
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> https://v-play.net/apps/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Ismaelbonato, contextless pasting of links is not very helpful
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> Sorry wrong telegram chanel
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> there are so much chanels sometimes I get lost.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Ismaelbonato, for that, you can give me a high five.  Rodney also likes it
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> but think of all our close relationships now! ;)
<ubptgbot> <Mohannes> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/5CAQnAZo.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @wayneoutthere, Kkkkkk
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> Just imagine conversation about different topics among several people. Total confusion!
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Ismaelbonato, I know that feel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @milkor73, it's amazing how we've ever survived as a species
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> I can not, but we are still here 😁
<ubptgbot> <milkor73> Imagine
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @dohbee, Hahhahahahah
<ubptgbot> <libremax> (Photo, 1024x768) https://irc.ubports.com/r6BGKlZz.png Gessing game: who is it ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @libremax, Off Topic?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Moderatly
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @libremax, Nice
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> Is ubuntu touch stable enough for daily use on Nexus 5??
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Getrooted009, Yes, I think people have been doing that for years.
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> @alan_griffiths, Should i install
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> It on my primary device
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> ??
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> Yeah
<ubptgbot> <Gleb Lee 🇸🇨> Yes, you could
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> @Getrooted009, If and only if you want it on your primary device.
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> I have it on my primary, secondary and tertiary devices
<ubptgbot> <amolith> If only 500 of us like, review, and suggest UT as an alternative to Android and iOS, it would be a tremendous help to get UT to the masses!
<ubptgbot> <amolith> Fwd from UBports News Channel: UBPORTS NEEDS YOUR HELP WITH A COUPLE OF SUPER-EASY TASKS! … When people search 'alternative to android' or 'alternative to iOS' in a search engine, we really want them to find Ubuntu Touch and our project.  Most search results are pointing people to the Alternativeto.net website.  Thankfully we
<ubptgbot> now have an active page.  We are asking for 4 simple tasks: … 1.  Go to our page and click the 'like' button (if you like it)  … https://alternativeto.net/software/ubuntu-touch-1/reviews/ … 2. Give it a review!  … 3. Go to the Android page and suggest UBports Ubuntu Touch (NOT the dead Canonical one!) as an alternative to Android. … https://alterna
<ubptgbot> tiveto.net/software/android/ … 4. Go to the iOS page and suggest UBports as alternativeto iOS  … https://alternativeto.net/software/ios/ … These 4  easy tasks will take about 2 minutes total and really help people find UBports Ubuntu Touch and bring in more excited people into the community. … Thanks for your help!  We appreciate it! … #ubports
<ubptgbot> <Devrahul> If you have a weblink alternative of android then send me i will share that on social media to get more attention of people on Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Devrahul, You could use this: … https://alternativeto.net/software/ubuntu-touch-1/
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> I can't find UT as alternative to both android and ios, but if I try to add ut as new alternative it says it is already... So how can I say UT is the best alternative IMO?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, I think @wayneoutthere asked someone else previously to not forward the large news posts from the news channel to here
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, He asked me to
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Getrooted009, That's a decision you'll have to make based on your needs and ability to live with any issues, and without certain apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, he's a naughty naughty boy then
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, 😅
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @mymike00, I think it has to be approved first. You could go to the Ubuntu Touch page, like it, and review it
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @mymike00, Scroll down that page and click "Load more apps"
<ubptgbot> Benfirdouse was added by: Benfirdouse
<ubptgbot> 神楽坂 美紀 was added by: 神楽坂 美紀
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @amolith, Already done!
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @advocatux, I can't see UT there... But in the iOS page it was asking me if UT should be an alternative, and I said yes...
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @mymike00, You find it when using the filter.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @mymike00, Look on the right side of the page. There you can sort the alternatives to recently added. It will show up then (for me at least)
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> On PC or also on mobile? I'm on the phone atm...
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Might be different because of screen size limitations. I’m looking at the desktop version of the site anyways
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @jonny, Ok, found it with filters, thanks!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mymike00, I would say it's not, because you can't install it on iPhones/iPads
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> i am unable to insatl ubports on my n5
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> If iOS is an alternative to android, I’d say meh
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> using ubports installer
<ubptgbot> <pandutv> Hello I’ve been trying to install Ubuntu touch on my nexus 7 but the installer just tells me I should connect my device with an usb cable. But with fastboot device my Mac should recognise it
<ubptgbot> <pandutv> It just cuz I need to wait a little bit?
<ubptgbot> <pandutv> From the log it shows “wait for device”
<ubptgbot> <jonny> @Getrooted009 and @pandutv, there is a welcome room where competent people help with such problems. Do you know how to get there?
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> it detected my device in fastboot
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> flashed the recovery
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> but it didnt detect device in recovery
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> 😔😔😔😔
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @dohbee, You're right, but when someone looks for an alternative for a mobile os, usually he looks for a new phone. … It's a wider meaning of alternative: I interpret it as another mobile os, not depending on the same phone...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mymike00, I don't think that's really what alternativeto is going after though
<ubptgbot> salehoukiki was added by: salehoukiki
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Hello oukiki saleh, Welcome! Take a look at the link below to get you started! … ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @dohbee, It's the first time I use that site so idk. But in that case, could there be any alternative to iOS? Anyway, That page has a long list of Android derivates so why not adding UT?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's more like "alternative hardware" at that point though
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mymike00, i mean do what you want there. it's not my site. i was just stating what i think. it feels a bit like misinformation to me, and i don't like that. i guess if a bunch of people come in asking how to install ut on their iPhones though, we'll know if it matters :)
<ubptgbot> <salehoukiki> @libremax, Thanks, I'm glad to join you, and also happy to know that project ubuntu phone didn't die after being abandoned by canonical
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Getrooted009 & @pandutv please come to https://t.me/WelcomePlus where we can help you with installation problems
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> That's the link for UB Welcome & Install
<ubptgbot> Sanjay_sakya was added by: Sanjay_sakya
<ubptgbot> <Sanjay_sakya> Can i flash ubuntu on mi5
<ubptgbot> <Sanjay_sakya> And is there any way i can port it for my device ?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @pandutv, Is it 2012 or 2013?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> if a port gets built you could flash it yet. i don't think there is a port for that device yet, but i think there were a few people looking at it
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Sanjay_sakya, No for now. This is the list of supported devices http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Sanjay_sakya, This way https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Sanjay_sakya> Is this project still live, because in recent days much of the development hasn'tbeen seen. Neither extra devices hasbeen added.
<ubptgbot> <tsimonq2> @Sanjay_sakya, Very much so.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Sanjay_sakya, Alive and kicking! The development is at full speed, focused in the 16.04 transition
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Sanjay_sakya, there's a lot more to building a phone OS than having more devices it runs on
<ubptgbot> <Sanjay_sakya> Thanks...i m looking forward to learn  halium porting guide.
<ubptgbot> <demokrit atomos> hello everyone, quick question about the Ubports Installer and 16.04: IS there a way to get more detailed debug messages while it's working?
<ubptgbot> <demokrit atomos> I've flashed 16.04 over 15.04 (N4 - mako) but didn't wipe and everything is fine, but all the 15.04 Apps are stil installed and i wanted to do a clean flashing of 16.04 before reporting any bugs since i thought the remaining stuff could make bug confirming harder
<ubptgbot> <demokrit atomos> however the UBports installer detected the N4, i set it to 16.04 + wipe and started and now it says "please connect your device with USB cable" (same cable i used before, Ubuntu in background is detecting it and i can see my N4 in nautilus from PC)
<ubptgbot> <demokrit atomos> btw, i did the same thing as before flashing from 15.04 to 16.04. Should i file a bug for the installer that it seems to not be able to flash over an existing 16.04 or has anyone else experienced/tried this and can confirm this behaviour?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> demokrit come to https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, he's more than naughty.. … but... if everyone here would subscribe to the news channel then this discussion is no longer needed (hint, hint people).  Here is the subscribe link please/thanks: https://t.me/ubports_news
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @amolith, i wonder if the problem is that when the page was started it listed itself as 'running on android' and therefore, perhaps, the algorithms of the site prevent it from being an alternative to Android?  That was my only guess
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, that.. is interesting point however, the idea is that it is an alternative to iOS if you are trying to bin your fruit phone and escape from jail
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @dohbee, that's what search engines do with it though, so this is valid and fair.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> Alternative.to doesn't seem to be wildly precise anyway
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, that is called alternative hardware. just because you're required to use a different OS, doesn't make the OS the alternative bit.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, of course not. it's dependent on humans inserting data
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @dohbee, Is it? My impression was algorithms
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Stereofont, well on what data? algorithms without data are pretty useless
<ubptgbot> Deepak Pandey was added by: Deepak Pandey
<ubptgbot> <Deepak Pandey> Fwd from Deepak Pandey: Hi all I'm using windows 10 pro and have nexus 5 want to use ubuntu touch can anyone help me plz.
<ubptgbot> <Deepak Pandey> Fwd from Deepak Pandey: ?
<ubptgbot> <Deepak Pandey> Fwd from Deepak Pandey: Coz using ubport I'm facing issues it's asking me to install adb even i have installed abd already.
<ubptgbot> <Lars Goran> Hi
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Deepak Pandey, Please come to https://t.me/WelcomePlus
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> We can help you there
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> What is a partition name in hammerhead for anbox Install
<ubptgbot> <Vijaypraj> ?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Anbox does not work on the Nexus 5.
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> Us there any social apps
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can search open-store.io to find available apps
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i pointed him there already
<ubptgbot> ilo yo was added by: ilo yo
<ubptgbot> <ilo yo> Is there a possibility to install Ubuntu on the Galaxy S6?
<ubptgbot> <libremax> Not for now; the list of supported devices is at http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hey guys i forget it usb otg supported on uphone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam, yes, but driver support is limited
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> how limited?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the kernel doesn't have all possible drivers compiled in, because it's a phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you _might_ be able to compile a driver as a module for that kernel version and get it to load, but i don't recall if module support is enabled or not
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> [Edit] you might be able to compile a driver as a module for that kernel version and get it to load, but i don't recall if module support is enabled or not
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> hmhm interesting
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Well you can always enable them
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> ooooor if it goes bad, you somentimes have to backport a driver
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> but please don't do this because EOL kernels are bad in handling
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well you might have to build a custom kernel
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Well didn't you build a custom kernel when doing halium already?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's less about "backporting a driver" and more about how the kernel on the device is built
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> depends what you call custom
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> custom as in not what is installed on your device already
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> custom is everything that differs from stock sources even by single bit
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> don't be a pedant
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I just don't get the glossary here
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> What is a custom kernel then
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> "Custom kernel" being the one that is not shipped with Ubuntu Touch
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You should be able to find your kernel source by checking the UBports GitHub org for its codename
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Ah
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> But you'd also need to build a new Android image to get kernel modules automatically mounted and inserted
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> froom that viewpoint
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Kay
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, changing the options and re-building specifically for your own device, versus the kernel that comes in the image for your device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and the ut images on the image server currently don't use halium, i don't think
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I thought about the custom being other than supplied by the vendor, but here it's every other kernel that's not built agains UT's upstream defconfig
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's custom from their viewpoint, sure
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @K31j0, yes, ubports is the vendor here.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Wondering whether I can build Lineage 14.1 against their shinano sources, can't see that platform being officially supported
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> looks up codename
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Boy I hate Android codenames.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Xperia 2012 series
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I have Xperia Z2
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Sony's codenames aren't that bad
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> but I'm bad at remembering some of the japanese words
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> codename for Z2 is sirius
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> So you end up with common repo for platform and then device-specific one
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Hmm. That's neat enough
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> still better than Motorola which has it after the SoC production code, that's harder to remember
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> but Motorola has easier kernels to take care of
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If only they could do 64-bit
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> but to this day I have a mindfuck how a camera can crash the whole OS, this happens randomly on my Sailfish port to my X Play and I can't get around to debug that
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Will try to build that LOS14.1 for my Z2 though
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> If that doesn't work, I give up, because nobody will help me in porting Android
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> also, I'm too pissed with Android to debug it myself
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> And I don't believe LOS crew will help me, because they have their own problems
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> And the only supported Xperias now are either 64-bit or completly unrelated to my hardware
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> What's eta on 16.04 stable
<ubptgbot> <jackmi95> City: null … Temperature: 0°C … Description: Few clouds … Wind: 5,4 km/h … Sunrise: 06:58 … Sunset: 19:51
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Roughly when it's ready. You can check the milestones for the progress: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestones
<ubptgbot> Marssolinha was added by: Marssolinha
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Marssolinha, Welcome Mauro! Check out this linkt to get you started! … ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Marssolinha, [Edit] Welcome Mauro! Check out this link to get you started! … ubports.com/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Marssolinha> Thankful
#ubports 2018-03-30
<ubptgbot> Diegolimas was added by: Diegolimas
<ubptgbot> <Ravana93> Hey anyone can help me
<ubptgbot> <Ravana93> Fwd from Ravana93: I'm running Ubuntu live desktop using bootable usb drive.
<ubptgbot> <Ravana93> Fwd from Ravana93: And install ubport also from Software centre
<ubptgbot> <Ravana93> Fwd from Ravana93: But it's not running
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> I just lurk here these days but want to check in and say I still appreciate ubports and use it as my daily phone system
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> still use the music player w/ bluetooth in my car
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> still use the alarms to wake up in the morning
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> still use dekko to check email
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> thank you @mariogrip and @Flohack and @UniversalSuperBox and ... I guess it wouldn't be reasonal to list everyone's name here
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> but thank you
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Christopher, highly appreciated :)
<ubptgbot> <tryexceptpass> @Christopher, Which phone do you have?
<ubptgbot> <Christopher> nexus5
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Hi, does ubports-installer work fine with Nexus 5 d820? I only have experience with d821, and I remember there was some kind of problem, or something like that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, it should work fine, yes
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Fwd from mar_k83: Interessanten Artikel bei eBay ansehen … https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.de%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F112902774906
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> A user from the German group offers this OPO
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Which is better to base on, 5.1 or 7.1?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> OPOs are so cheap now~
<ubptgbot> anak17thn was added by: anak17thn
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohbee, OK, Thank you
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @anak17thn, Hi Jin, check out http://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @K31j0, It's better that you ask here @halium, but if your device support it, it's better 7.1
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I have Xperia Z2 which has sources in upstream tree of LOS, but is not officially supported
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> 5.1.1 had problems with sensors and camera on SailfishOS
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> so I suppose that'd be problematic on halium as well
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> https://rubencarneiro.github.io/rubencarneiro.io/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @rubencarneiro, please do not post arbitrary links
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> @dohbee, ??????
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you posted a url with absolutely no context and for no apparent reason. this would generally be considered spam
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> @dohbee, so spam me
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ruben, it would have gone over better if you had explained what the link was to and why you thought it was relevant to the discussion.
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> Hi, Dalton, so many peo+le post crapy things here abou nothing that has to do with the project, when i post my own page that has some to do with the project i get i yellow card.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And generally we ask those people who post things which are unrelated to go to @ubports_ot, right>
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> [Edit] And generally we ask those people who post things which are unrelated to go to @ubports_ot, right?
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> thats new for me, it looks like theres many changes here
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> i will remove the message
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> is that ok
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Sure?
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> ok bye dalton
<ubptgbot> <This_link_is_mine> @This_link_is_mine, Released :)
<ubptgbot> <JoshuaAshton> And news on Nexus 5X?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Porting of Nexus 5X is on stand-by
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @This_link_is_mine, It's better to explain what it's been released than to link to a post from almost the last century
<ubptgbot> <This_link_is_mine> @advocatux, ..Uh, it wouldn't take more than a moment to read the message. Kernel sources of Redmi 4a have been released.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @This_link_is_mine, In some Telegram apps is really hard to get back to the last message when you click on a link so old
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @advocatux, Just think about how it looks to people in IRC for someone to randomly reply to their self like that. :)
<ubptgbot> ceda_ei was added by: ceda_ei
<ubptgbot> <ceda_ei> hi
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @dohbee, Yeah, that's true
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee, It looks like this: `<This_link_is_mine> @This_link_is_mine, Released :)`
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😆
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @ceda_ei, Hi Ceda, check out http://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> exactly
<ubptgbot> <ceda_ei> @advocatux, sure
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I've just realized that my last message probably looks incredibly strange in IRC.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> More than usual, that is
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> lol
<ubptgbot> Nicholaus005 was added by: Nicholaus005
<ubptgbot> <Nicholaus005> Hallow evry 1. I'm NEW in here. Any introduction of the group please!!!
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> GREAT JOB FOLKS!  CHECK OUT OUR PROGRESS.   Go and like and review if you haven't already ;)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/TaKTEZ20.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/rxFvH6pF.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Joa L> @Nicholaus005, Hi, check out http://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to get you up to speed
<ubptgbot> Geraldo_Cartolano was added by: Geraldo_Cartolano
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Geraldo_Cartolano, Hi Ghost66, you can read http://ubports.com/telegram-welcome to learn about UBports
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> Siamo arrivati
<ubptgbot> <Mark> What's the nature of the celebration when we get to 1,500 members? Just askin'!
<ubptgbot> <Mark> I mean, we're only 58 shy, and it is a holiday weekend... It could happen.
<ubptgbot> <amolith> We should do something
<ubptgbot> <Mark> We need to be prepared!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> zombie cakes
<ubptgbot> Dineshpol was added by: Dineshpol
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Mark, We convert it into an ultragroup
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @Flohack, 🤣👍
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @wayneoutthere, Why is SailfishOS self-hosted? I don't get it
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> alternativeto.net can act in funny ways somentimes
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @K31j0, Makes it look to me like they had their own hardware? I dunno? Is iOS “self hosted”?
<ubptgbot> <unknown> @YougoChats, No is has "cloud" backend
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> What’s that?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @YougoChats, Yeah they had their own hardware and oh boy it was sexy as heck
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> But Linux community doesn't respect them that much, because Silica is still Closed Source\
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> [Edit] But Linux community doesn't respect them that much, because Silica is still Closed Source
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think they made a phone, but there was a tablet, iirc
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> They made 2 phones
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> And then laid off the entire hardware division
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> to minimize costs
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> because now they're always in low resources mode
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @Flohack, :D
<ubptgbot> Sdv1g was added by: Sdv1g
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @Dineshpol and @Sdv1g!!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
#ubports 2018-03-31
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> Anyone have an idea, why we have the dconf problems on UT xenial? This problem seems to prevent the clock app and night clock app.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Uhm... apparmor?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> What dconf problems?
<ubptgbot> Emerson was added by: Emerson
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, HyperGroup
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/nsx8ibWo.mp4
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Emerson, Hi Emerson, welcome. See https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started
<ubptgbot> Enjoy_maker was added by: Enjoy_maker
<ubptgbot> <Enjoy_maker> Hello
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Enjoy_maker, Hi 👋
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> don't forget to go to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> Ammar Yusof was added by: Ammar Yusof
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Ammar Yusof, Hi Ammar, welcome. Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> Archie Rombo was added by: Archie Rombo
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Archie Rombo, Hello Archie! You can go to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to learn more about UBports
<ubptgbot> X was added by: X
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Great work again everyone!  The old canonical page has also now been updated to point people to our new page.  Please be sure to … 1. Like us … 2. Review us … 3. suggest Ubuntu Touch as an alternative to all the others … (if you have not already) … Check out progress against Android :)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/YaYZtX6h.mp4
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> and iOS
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/iza5GeNX.mp4
<ubptgbot> <Captain Harlock> 👍
<ubptgbot> <Archie Rombo> Has anyone tried Ubuntu Touch on Microsoft phone?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Captain Harlock, Hi X, welcome! … https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Archie Rombo, No. There was some debate about whether it was even theoretically possible. If it were, the phone would probably be a museum piece before the project succeeded
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> well, I think some could run Android, then why not?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> hm, and they have kernel source for MiPad 3 now, wt
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] hm, and they have kernel source for MiPad 3 now, wtf
<ubptgbot> <tone36> Yes they could but linux is a bit different from android and that nokia as far as I know is discontinued
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/qLT2cv0U.webp
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> I'm learning a lot porting Ubuntu touch to my Tablet but I figure I need some rest now hahahhaha
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> NO, don't stop, keep working!
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 😂
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/Gb2bOOlL.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @tone36, Android is Linux, and Ubuntu runs on top of an Android container. But it depends on how Android was running on it exactly.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> https://forum.xda-developers.com/nokia-lumia-520/development/lineage-os-14-1-lumia-520-525-720-t3655616
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I meant these ones
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] https://forum.xda-developers.com/nokia-lumia-520/development/unofficial-cyanogenmod-13-0-lumia-52x-t3525280
<ubptgbot> <tone36> I know this ones...
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> I own a lumia 925
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> I wish it could run ubunyu touch
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> I have unlocked its bootloader
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> Btw lumia 720 has a android rom
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> 520,525 also have an android rom
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> docs.halium.org
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Make it happen. ;)
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> I mean
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> it'd be pretty useless
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> there's no working ril on at least the 520/525 port
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> What is ril?🤔
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Android daemon that talks to modem hardware
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> Okk
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Getrooted009, modem
<ubptgbot> <Getrooted009> [Edit] I wish it could run Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Lumias can't be supported
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> until there is a normal port
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> of linux
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> to them
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> now there is none
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> that android port is a collection of hacks that work only by a miracle
<ubptgbot> <Lyokanthrope> yeah pretty much
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Oh you're there as well? Hello~
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so no different than any other android port
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Fwd from sjrmac: android4lumia RAM explanation … So here's the deal with the low ram issues currently haunting the 52X series and 720. We are based off of Sony Xperia M … It's simple, we are using the Xperia M firmware for things like modem, wifi, camera, etc. … Xperia M has 1GB of RAM, so it's obvious that the firmware was desi
<ubptgbot> gned with having the extra RAM avaliable for this. … We don't. We cannot find other firmware as this is really the best one we can have. If we modify it, the phone will … become unstable and not boot, etc. We are limited in a way we cannot control basically. This will change for other devices … in the future because with different CPU's (msm models
<ubptgbot> ), we will find other devices to base off of and that device may have … differently sized firmware that uses +/- more or less RAM. It all really depends off of the base device.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> This is beyond normal hacks
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Those are high hacks
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> But I can understand that
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> hence there's no mainline support at all
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> and no generic firmware
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Wow
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's pretty bad...
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> And that's from us... The Libhybris adapters. :P
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Yeah I need to git gud at low-level debugging
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> LIke my X Play has a problem on hybris-13.0
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> a very big problem
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> no init, just rebooting
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> so fast I can't even lock it in init debugging mode
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> (that's for sailfish, but hybris is same/almost same everywhere so it's a strange bug to me)
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Ismaelbonato, Less sleep. More port.
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> 😂
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, No
<ubptgbot> <Captain Harlock> Anyone know the provision of a ubuntu version that supports nexus5x?
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @wayneoutthere, come on @wayneoutthere we are living beings,  there is a song to warm your cold heart. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye-FvKCZp3s
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @wayneoutthere, [Edit] come on @wayneoutthere we are living beings hahahha,  there is a song to warm your cold heart. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye-FvKCZp3s
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @wayneoutthere Concerto d'Orange Juice:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zo8hIc7DpuE
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh boy
<ubptgbot> <Mark> good innit!?!
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @Mark, That is better! 😭 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRceb6cA4yw
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, Less sleep, more stress, more port?
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @Ismaelbonato, Did you know I play classical guitar and that this is one of my favorites ? But forget about that and get porting!
<ubptgbot> <TronFortyTwo> @wayneoutthere, 🎶🎵🎶
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @wayneoutthere, I play guitar too! and that song is my favority ar all
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Check out Una Limosna por el Amor de Dios. I have dusted this one off and i do believe its near the top now.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> And get porting already!
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @wayneoutthere, 👍
<ubptgbot> <Ismaelbonato> @wayneoutthere, 😔
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> thoughts on librem 5
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> A beautiful project that can or can't be a real device
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] A beautiful project that can or can't be a real device someday
<ubptgbot> u_furan was added by: u_furan
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @u_furan, Hi Ivan, check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <JSJoubert> Is this a proper ubports website  https://ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @JSJoubert, Yes, both https://ubports.com/ and https://ubuntu-touch.io/ are legal
<ubptgbot> <JSJoubert> A cool. Never knew about the othersite before. Thanks
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> 👍
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @JSJoubert, Its not really 'public launched' yet. Getting there...
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @advocatux, Well described
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Has8rX0p.mp4
#ubports 2018-04-01
<ubptgbot> RDB77 was added by: RDB77
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @Mark Mullins, I'm interested in the chipset they've chosen: i.MX8. I presume it's because Open drivers can be used on them. Which begs the question: why isn't there an SBC using the chipset...
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Mark, https://www.solid-run.com/nxp-family/hummingboard-pulse/
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @advocatux, Now that's very interesting!
<ubptgbot> <Mark> Someone's just sent me this link too: http://www.compulab.com/products/sbcs/sbc-imx8-nxp-i-mx8m-single-board-computer/
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Yep, I think there will be more SBCs to come
<ubptgbot> <Mark> ... and am I right in thinking that the chipset is more open?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I think the main advantage is that those processor are very well documented
<ubptgbot> <Mark> ahh - Thanks for that.
<ubptgbot> <Mark> I also read this yesterday: https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/03/31/0622248/open-source-risc-v-processor-gets-support-from-google-samsung-qualcomm-and-tesla Which I thought was interesting.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> [Edit] I think the main advantage is that those processors are very well documented
<ubptgbot> <Mark> It doesn't say how far off it is though...
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @RDB77 !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> We need more true openhardware, that's for sure
<ubptgbot> <Mark> :) Yes we do.
<ubptgbot> <Zetarancio> @Tygerpro Tygerpro, https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nothing_to_hide_argument
<ubptgbot> <vgalnt> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/wZylQ6r4.webp
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @advocatux, And we need more mainline
<ubptgbot> Adifher was added by: Adifher
<ubptgbot> <Adifher> Whatsup
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> @Adifher, Hi Adif, don't forget to go to https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome
<ubptgbot> <Adifher> Oke
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> There's a lot of useful info in that page, including links to language groups
<ubptgbot> <Tygerpro Tygerpro> @Zetarancio, This was moved to an OT thread as it does not contribute to but rather distracts from ubports in general, please do not ping me about this in this thread again (not aimed specifically at you, just a message for anyone else that links that wiki to me again)
<ubptgbot> René was added by: René
<ubptgbot> W was added by: W
<ubptgbot> <W> Can you load all ubunutu desktop apps on ubuntu touch? Is it possible to load whonix onto ubuntu touch and create an option to choose what to load on boot? one for the regular ubuntu touch UI and 1 for the VM
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @René, Welcome Rene! Check out the link below to get you started!  … ubports.com/telegram-welcome!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @W, No
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @W, No and no. Libertine would let you install desktop apps but it's broken right now. As such, you can't have something like VirtualBox even if AppArmor would let you use a virtual machine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You can install deb packages which are built for armhf under libertine, but they aren't all necessarily going to work right, and most all will not really be usable without an external display
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @W, [Edit] No and no. Libertine would let you install desktop apps but it's broken right now. As such, you can't install something like VirtualBox even if AppArmor would let you use a virtual machine
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @amolith, Libertine works. It's just broken on Nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @dohbee, Oh. I thought it was across UT. Dang . . .
<ubptgbot> <W> okay cheers for the answers :) I'll play around with some options and see if I can figure out a solution
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> You can still use it on Nexus 5 even, but only for CLI apps. GUI apps are what's broken with it, due to some weird error where xmir can't talk to mir
<ubptgbot> <Mark> @dohbee, WAAAAAAAAAAAAAA WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, virtualbox is only x86
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @W, No problem! 🙂
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I think you can manually create a launcher that will make it work
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> xmir works fine
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Mark, Do you have a N5?
<ubptgbot> <Mark> Yeah!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you could theoretically use kvm/qemu, but i don't think virtualization is supported on the phone SoCs
<ubptgbot> <amolith> @Javacookies, How would you go about that?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, outside of libertine, but then you're installing stuff into root and making custom launchers
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> which is not nice
<ubptgbot> <W> @Javacookies, that would work for loading bitmessage too?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what is bitmessage? it is not in the ubuntu archives
<ubptgbot> <W> https://scottlinux.com/2013/07/26/bitmessage-how-to-for-debian-and-ubuntu-linux/
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee, no,I mean still using libertine for the container no the same/"wild" as me :P
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I haven't really tried it yet to be honest but I just thought it's doable
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @W, it would be way better for someone to build a native mobile app for this, if you really want to use it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, i guess not, otherwise libertine would just work as-is
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> can't we install matchbox in the container then just use something like " matchbox /app/path/in/container" and put X-Ubuntu-XMir-Enabled=true?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, matchbox is already installed in the container
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> you know what I'll try it instead of speculating and giving nexus 5 users false hope :D
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> oh really? okay, is that the default WM that is used in libertine?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and no, you have to run the app with the container as it's root, just running /path/to/container/usr/bin/app will probably fail, because it may need libs that aren't installed in the rootfs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies, yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> unless that changed, but i don't think it did
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @amolith, I Thought he was imitating a heavy metal guitar chord strike...
<ubptgbot> <Gabriele> Libertine doesn't work only on Nexus 5? It was a cool feature of Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Gabriele, right, this is some unresolved issue with it on nexus 5
<ubptgbot> <jonny> Happy easter!
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Happy pagan fertility goddess ritual day!
<ubptgbot> <jonny> 😄 didnt know this religion was still active. Anyway this is ot. Sorry for that.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Heck
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> (Photo, 628x208) https://irc.ubports.com/0SgWnjmj.png
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Building Halium, I see
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> #JustAndroidThings
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Not even halium, trying to build Lineage14.1 to see if those sources even work
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> I had to make my own ubuntu chroot for that though
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> because my host is gentoo
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> and gentoo obsoletes packages very quick
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> good thing that 14.1 is java 8
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> finally
<ubptgbot> <JoshuaAshton> Gentoo bad
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> because java 7 is obsoleted everywhere
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> @JoshuaAshton, why?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a troll, buddy
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> -> @ubports_ot -funroll-loops
<ubptgbot> <JoshuaAshton> You spend 99% of your time rebuilding everything rather than getting work done
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> -j24
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> kernel builds 2 minutes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you'd like to continue that can of worms, please go to @ubports_ot
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> dunno, didn't find any prebuilt distro I stayed long with, going away now, my laptop battery is dead
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 12c/24t laptop? wonder it works on battery at all :P
<ubptgbot> <takaturgut> guys i was tryin to build boot image but icouldnt edit fstab thing
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> there's also @halium channel for halium porting discussion
<ubptgbot> <takaturgut> @dohbee, that could be better thnaks
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or group, whatever telegram calls them
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Nah, that's my main box I ssh'd to
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Dual Xeon E5-2620
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> My laptop is Thinkpad X220 Tablet, which is 2c/4t i5-2520M, gets hot when it doesn't have proper thermal paste :S
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> but let's cut it right there
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @W, There are Signal and Matrix. At least one other option under development
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @takaturgut, Once the base Halium work is done, there is also a UBports porting group
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Is 57:29 ((min:s)) normal buildtime for Android with 24 threads, 24 gigabytes and no ccache/ssd?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yep
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Good, I had to comment out some repo, we'll see if it boots
<ubptgbot> <W> @Stereofont, Yeah i'm just not sure sure about signal after seeing this
<ubptgbot> <W> (Video, 95s) https://irc.ubports.com/rU9Ib5fC.mp4
<ubptgbot> <ajyotirmay> @W, wow!
<ubptgbot> <W> it's horrible isn't it
<ubptgbot> <W> they don't even need a warrent
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Guys and gals, quick question: AnBox is being developed for 16.04 alone, right?
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I wasn't paying much attention to it, since I didn't need any android apps so far... but now I realized I could use it for some annoying authentication system my bank has set.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Yeah 16.04 only
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> needs kernel patches
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Alright... I don't think this alone merits upgrading it. Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Don't remember if it only requires kernel flags or some actual patches, still it's up to maintainer to take care of that.
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> after general integration into distro is complete
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> I'll try it later, as long as my N4 holds alive I'll stick to tried and true 15.04
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> did you all hear about that news release?? what the...??  On the news feed just now: https://t.me/ubports_news
<ubptgbot> <Eranuzan> @wayneoutthere, Yay this is amazing allways wanted to port the clock appeared pt this system! 😀
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/Mky1miat.mp4
<ubptgbot> Venetin was added by: Venetin
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @W, They hack into your phone, effectively as root, so of course they have total access. If you can read it, they can
<ubptgbot> <W> @Stereofont, but it even shows deleted signal messages, not just ones readable by a user
<ubptgbot> <W> shows that all the data is kept on the phone
<ubptgbot> <W> everything you type and say is likely all recorded
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @wayneoutthere, Not all it is cracked up to be. It only toasts in Dutch
<ubptgbot> <Mark Mullins> The toaster was a joke right
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Jammer! Had een nieuwe port verwacht!
<ubptgbot> <Zack> Expected a new port for a phone
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Mark Mullins, 👀
<ubptgbot> <ferds666> Luckily they didn't say anything about Wire
<ubptgbot> <ferds666> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/OQk7a09k.webp
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @W, 'Delete' and 'hide' are often treated as interchangeable. Perhaps someone will fork Bleachbit for Ubuntu Touch sometime
<ubptgbot> <W> @ferds666, XDXD
<ubptgbot> <W> @Stereofont, you think bleaachbit would make the deleted signal messages unrecoverable?
<ubptgbot> <W> if you could get whonix on ubuntu touch could have signal desktop on the VM and then the deleted files wouldn't be on the phone itself right?
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @W, It could make locally stored discarded messages unrecoverable
<ubptgbot> <W> @W, because with having signal desktop on the VM you could run bleachbit on the VM to make the data unrecoverable on that, then if your phone was compromised it wouldn't matter if the messenger you used was through a VM
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @W, Syncing requires centralised storage, generally
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Bleachbit is just a frontend to many other actions, it'd be easier to destroy the data from the CLI I think
<ubptgbot> <ferds666> AFAIK, the best way to "delete" data on a HDD is to overwrite it with something else
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> The classic "dd" move
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> (But that's for the whole disk)
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @Gorsh2, With flash memory, yes
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> On Android eMMC you use a secure discard. I don't know if UT has anything built in for that.
<ubptgbot> <Gorsh2> Yep, there too would work, as you have your stuff on a different drive/partition
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> Aw, was excited for a moment, espasallay since we have a Ubuntu snap based refrigerator...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @W, There is no vm
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> And what happens with the he Android app has no bearing on what the UT native app does
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Not does it mean some other app wouldn't have the same issue
<ubptgbot> <MUR55MM> Ubuntu touch for Xiaomi Mi 4 ?
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> This is the list of supported devices http://ubuntu-touch.io/devices#/
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Any ideas why clock-app hangs ~25sec after start up? Clock animation stops, no buttons work. After that time it works normally..
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Which device and what UT version?
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> Nexus 5 and 15.04.
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> I don't have that problem in my N5, 15.04
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> I has worked before. I noticed this behavior last week when tried to change alarms..
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> *it
<ubptgbot> <Mark> Mine works fine too
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Someone should confirm this but I think the alarm cache is in `/home/phablet/.cache/msyncd/alarms.db.sqlite` I'd delete that file, restart the phone, and sees how it goes
<ubptgbot> <ajyotirmay> yeah, the rules and regulations about the mis/use of technology is not clearly defined. And that's f-ed up for sure.
<ubptgbot> <Slucepan> Wow just read about bacon for rosters. I heard rumers that a years type device is in the making with famous podcast artist Evolution Tera doing the voice prompts.
<ubptgbot> <Slucepan> Evo Tera.
<ubptgbot> <ajyotirmay> @W, yeah, the rules and regulations about the mis/use of technology is not clearly defined. And that's f-ed up for sure.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Slucepan, Hmm, I'm not sure that voice navigation for Baken is planned yet.
<ubptgbot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, But it does have popups
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I love you guys XD
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> With booting CM, I'm halfway through
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/0udUeeWX.png
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Does VP8 work on UT?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> Or is it device-dependent or is it broken?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the video codec?
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> yep
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> the webm one
<ubptgbot> <K31j0> On Sailfish it's entierely broken, dunno about Halium/UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i guess it probably works in browser, don't know if there's a codec for gstreamer installed; and i guess the hardware doesn't have it
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @Stereofont, Can it abort though? It needs to have abort functionality.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> oh, it's in gst-plugins-good, so it should work
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @YougoChats, It must carry the toast to full term
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> But we need to abort the toast!
<ubptgbot> ksjff was added by: ksjff
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> https://youtu.be/zeTy6uewZZo
<ubptgbot> <Bolly> Welcome @ksjff !!! Check out https://ubports.com/page/telegram-welcome to get you started.
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats, Patience people. We must first converge the toast before we get back to mobiles
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Baken allows us to reach all people with the brand
<ubptgbot> <Lakotaubp> @YougoChats, Only after OTA4 and GPS plate location.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @wayneoutthere, You converge the toast by filling the quota of bacon between the two slices, and inserting it into your face.
<ubptgbot> SexyBeast420 was added by: SexyBeast420
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> Uhh, hi, where can i buy a toaster?
<ubptgbot> G_Raffe was added by: G_Raffe
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> Hello guys. I don't have github acc, but saw an issue that nexus 5 is not being detected on mac in bootloader apparently as all other devices. I found a workaround for this
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> To make it work open terminal
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> and type
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> sudo open -a ubports-installer
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> This will open programm with priviligies to use system features, in our case - fastboot
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> I just had a successful installation
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Welcome!
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> @wayneoutthere, Uhh, hi, where can i buy a toaster
<ubptgbot> <SexyBeast420> ?
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> First question - why clock app crashes?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SexyBeast420, Target
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @G_Raffe, 16.04?
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> yep
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> because it's unstable still and those issues have yet to be resolved
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> Oh, okau
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you'd like a more stable experience, use 15.04
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> will alarm work? Cause looks like I have no way to disable it now lol
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can change your installation from the Installer.
<opendata> What does ubports use to get the battery percentage
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @G_Raffe, If an alarm is created and enabled it should work still yes. The clock app doesn't run the alarm process itself, that's deeper in the system
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> NIce than. Thank you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @opendata, it gets it from the kernel
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @G_Raffe, but 16.04 is still unstable so there could of course be some other bug that would cause it to not run
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> I'm totally fine with unstable builds, that's kinda experiment for me=)
<opendata> Not even upower
<opendata> !
<opendata> ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> what do you mean? repowerd is the dbus service
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and it gets power info from the kernel of course
<ubptgbot> <G_Raffe> annnd wi-fi doesn't work after reboot. Got the point, installing stable build
<ubptgbot> <Montefrio> http://moebuntu.web.fc2.com/home_eng.html
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Montefrio please do not post inappropriate links
<ubptgbot> <Montefrio> ok
<ubptgbot> <Montefrio> sorry
#ubports 2020-03-23
<poVoq> New release of the xmpp app
<poVoq> Made an autologin hack
<poVoq> https://open-store.io/app/conversejs.povoq
<poVoq> Screenshots are still old
<poVoq> No huge changes though
#ubports 2020-03-24
<poVoq> Any news for the telegram bridge?
#ubports 2020-03-26
<poVoq> So who tried my new version of Converse JS for UT?
<poVoq> any comments?
<poVoq> the auto login is a bit hackish though
<poVoq> I am also wondering if there are problems with different resolutions for example on the pinephone
<poVoq> I only have a nexus5 to test it right now
#ubports 2020-03-27
<nobo> :)
<nobo> Hi. How does one run Ubuntu Touch Emulator on Ubuntu 18.04 ?
<ozzz> Guys, I have nexus7 2012 grouper
<ozzz> is there a chance to flash it with touch?
